# Hallmark, where are you when I need you?



## wife52 (Feb 19, 2010)

Why can't Hallmark make cards like this one? After yet another "forgotten" occasion (actually ignored is more like it), I would like to be able to give my husband his card that goes something like this (but it wouldn't work to write it myself):

Front of Card: 

To My Loving Husband

Inside: 

Oops! I must not have read the front of this card very carefully, because “loving” doesn’t really fit you. But frankly, I didn’t want to spend another $2.99 for a different one. I’m sure I’ve already spent more and gone to more trouble than you have.

Obviously, I have learned to expect nothing from you – not even an apology.

It’s just another little hurt, so don’t worry about it. I’m sure I’ll “get over it,” just like I always seem to. Years from now, this will all be forgotten. 

But, you may wake up one morning wondering what you did wrong… Why don’t I love you anymore? What happened? 

Put this card in a safe place, and pull it out then. It will have all the answers you need.

Your loving wife


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Anniversary, I'm guessing?


----------



## wife52 (Feb 19, 2010)

Anniversary, Birthday, Valetines, Yes to all...Next anniversary in 3 weeks, and I'm betting a card like this would be the perfect gift.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

You should start your own line of cards. This one would be a BIG seller. Be sure to do the "To My Loving Wife" version, too!


----------



## slappy (Feb 10, 2010)

My H of 18 years got me a Valentine Card...The cover read, "even though we haven't known each other long...." Are you for real? His response was," It was so busy at the store, I did read the inside etc..." What a crock of crap. Needless to say, the card meant nothing and went in the garbage. I am not sure if I should be angry or not..... I would buy your card for our next occasion though


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

Been there, and know what you're feeling. I was actually thinking about starting a line of "dysfunctional family greeting cards". I even have a friend who said she'll do the artwork. I'm just flying off with one here...

Front: Happy Easter (cross out Easter and put Anniversary)

Inside: (cross out whatever it says, or, hey, leave it and add
Hope you don't mind, I didn't feel like wasting a lot of time picking out the right card. I figure you, of all people, will understand. I hope you enjoy the female depilitory kit and the tube of "stay hard" gel. I just wanted to show you all the sentiment that I feel on this special day.



Of course, I'm kind of a smart alec, so it may not work from you.


----------

